# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Hayward Industries, Inc., pool technology, Charlotte, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist2

Website - hayward-pool.com

youtube.com/@HaywardpoolProduct

facebook.com/HaywardPoolProducts

twitter.com/haywardpool

linkedin.com/company/hayward-holdings-inc

instagram.com/haywardpoolproducts

President and CEO - Kevin Holleran

Products and projects:

AquaVac 250Li, robotic pool cleaner

----------

